# Man escapes prison like Solid Snake, other uses Craigslist to rob a bank



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 16, 2008)

http://snagwiremedia.com/prison-inmate-escapes-jail-using/

The convict hid in a box and was shipped out.
whoa

http://news.cnet.com/bank-robber-hires-decoys-on-craigslist-fools-cops/

This guy wore weird clothes and used pepper spray to blind this one guy so he could take the money. The dude asked people on craigslist who dressed like him to show up at the bank so that he could confuse the cop.

Although they had interesting ways of doing what they did, the fact remains that they are still criminals. They don't deserve to keep their money or stay outside prison.


----------



## Alexi (Nov 17, 2008)

You have to admit, they're pretty creative. o.O


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh man I really really hope the second guy got away.


----------

